# Correlation of internal exams with bag of waters breaking



## helene.p (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello.

I was wondering if those who have had children can comment on:

1) The frequency of vaginal exams during pregnancy
2) When and if your bag of waters broke naturally or unnaturally or not at all.

Since I was tested +GBS I want to keep my baby protected as long as possible in the sac. I've heard that the more vaginals that are done during pregnancy, the more chance of it breaking early....

Also, why would a care provider "sweep the membranes" and shouldn't you be told ahead of time what they are doing??? Thanks in advance!! Helene


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

With #1, I probably had 8 vaginal exams from 36 weeks on. I had lots of prodromal labor and they were checking for progress. I was also GBS+. They did not sweep my membranes. My water bag developed a trickle at the beginning of labor.

With #2, I had one exam at 36 weeks, and then not again until labor started. I was GBS-. I went in to the birth center in labor, they checked me and I was 3-4cms. The MW gently swept my membranes. Labor moved very quickly after that -- the baby was born in less than three hours. My water broke on its own when pushing started.

You should definitely be ASKED ahead if time if you would like to have your membranes swept. You should choose to have it done, not just consent to having it done to you.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I had one vaginal exam during my pg then at 40 weeks I decided to let my former mw *check* me..she ended up sweeping my membranes without my consent! (more like a very painful jab) my water broke within hours and baby was in a bad position. I was also gbs+ as well. I'll never know if he would have turned or not but I ended up with a c/s 28 hours later


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

With my DS I have 1 vaginal exam when I asked to be checked at a prenatal exam. And, my labor began with my forewater (think that's the term) breaking right around his due date in a huge gush. Then when I was pushing him out a small amount of hindwater exploded on the MW. With my DD I didn't request any vaginal exams. My forewaters broke (in a small splash) during false labor a couple days before she was born. Her hindwaters broke during pushing.

Agree that you have to be asked before your membranes are swept.

I wonder about exams and testing GBS+.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Being GBS + alone is a risk factor for ROM or PROM. We do 1 or 2 vaginal exams in pregnancy and as little as possible in labor. Unless you have some ongoing things like concern of preterm labor or infections that need culturing you don't need alot of exams.
since you are GBS+ there are other things that are very important in preventing GBS in your baby- eat live culture yogurt and apply plain yogurt vaginally to seed your vagina with healthy flora. Lactobacillus in the vagina produces H2O2 and acid which all make for an inhospitable environment for GBS, yeast and BV. Eating the live culture yogurt will seed the intestines which are the source pool of GBS that gets into the vagina or bladder. You can also take lactobacillus capsules- Natures Way has an inexpensive lactobacillus supplement that has proven colonizing lactobacillus. Take care


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

I had one internal exam during labor, no internals before that point. I was at 7 cm., but my midwife accidentally ruptured my membranes (her finger slipped through the bulging bag of waters) after doing the check. I was only a couple hours away from the birth, but sometimes accidental rupture happens, too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

i asked my OBs and they said they never do a stretch&sweep without asking first. once i tested GBS+ they would not do it because of the infection risk - i asked when i passed my due date and they started talking induction. i allowed weekly internals from 36 weeks on and asked for minimal ve's during labor. i was checked on admission - 4cm. my waters broke naturally in late 1st stage as i was walking around the room. i was checked again before being allowed in the tub (7cm) and then again when i felt the urge to push (10 cm, yay!)


----------



## helene.p (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs*
since you are GBS+ there are other things that are very important in preventing GBS in your baby- eat live culture yogurt and apply plain yogurt vaginally to seed your vagina with healthy flora. Lactobacillus in the vagina produces H2O2 and acid which all make for an inhospitable environment for GBS, yeast and BV. Eating the live culture yogurt will seed the intestines which are the source pool of GBS that gets into the vagina or bladder. You can also take lactobacillus capsules- Natures Way has an inexpensive lactobacillus supplement that has proven colonizing lactobacillus. Take care


So far, interesting replies. I am curious if the lactobacillus you write about is similar to acodophyllus? I went to the store to today and found some yogurt that says "live active cultures" and some just says "active cultures." Is there a difference? I am due in 3 weeks. This is good to start now??


----------



## lillaurensmomma (Jul 5, 2003)

I think I had about 8 and my water broke on it's own during labor (I was GBS+ as well). I had an exam every week from 36 weeks on (i went 2 weeks over) and a couple at the hospital during the induction.

j


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I had two vag. hospital births. I was treated by an OB and asked for the periodic checks at the end of pg and during labor because I wanted to know my progress. Not everyone wants this of course, but I'm one of those "need to know" people.

With Nitara's pg I had preterm labor at 23 weeks and a few times after that, requiring bedrest and terbutaline. I got good at checking my own cervix, which I wouldn't recommend unless you really know what you are doing. I also didn't try to expand it, I just gently felt around the edge of the cervix.

With Abi my waters broke at about 7 cm. With Nitara I got to 10 cm, she was engaged, and I consented to my water being broken because I was ready to have her.

With Nitara I had my membranes swept at my request by the OB's midwife partner at my 38 week appt., and it sent me into labor with Nitara a couple of hours later. (I was already at 4 cm anyway, having prodromal labor, and ready for the nightmare pg to be over.) With Abi I had them swept twice and it didn't do squat to send me into labor.

Darshani


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

My water broke during an internal exam at 39 weeks. In retrospect I really wonder if the mw wasn't sweeping my membranes without my consent. It was the most painful pelvic I have ever had. I had to hold my husband's hand and breathe to get through it. She told me that she was just rather vigorous since I said I felt really ready to get things moving, but I'm still doubtful. She and the other midwives in the practice were really surprised. They said they had never had a patient's water break during a routine exam before.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

With my 1st vaginal birth I had one internal exam at 38 weeks pregnant, but none when I was in labor and my water broke spontaneously when I first started bearing down.

With my 2nd vaginal birth I had one internal exam at 40 weeks of pregnancy and again no exams during labor. My water broke spontaneously at the onset of pushing that time as well.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I had 0 internal exams. My water broke naturally with the onset of labor, 8 days past my due date.

Janna
My Web Site


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Never had an internal exam. All 3 times the bag broke RIGHT before the baby was born.
I personally never saw the need for an internal, it seems to me its just asking for trouble.

All hb's


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

with my last two births my water broke the night before labor started and I only had 1 ve with each birth, when I requested it at six centimetres both times
I was gbs+ with my 2nd baby and they didn't want ot do any internal exams after my water broke to prevent infecting the baby
crystal


----------



## helene.p (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom*
My water broke during an internal exam at 39 weeks. In retrospect I really wonder if the mw wasn't sweeping my membranes without my consent. It was the most painful pelvic I have ever had. I had to hold my husband's hand and breathe to get through it. She told me that she was just rather vigorous since I said I felt really ready to get things moving, but I'm still doubtful. She and the other midwives in the practice were really surprised. They said they had never had a patient's water break during a routine exam before.


My last ve was painful too and i was wondering afterward if she was sweeping the membranes, although I was only 38 weeks at the time. She says she wants to do another ve next week, but i think that i'd rather decline and just wait it out. I hope that your birth went well after your water broke.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *helene.p*
So far, interesting replies. I am curious if the lactobacillus you write about is similar to acodophyllus? I went to the store to today and found some yogurt that says "live active cultures" and some just says "active cultures." Is there a difference? I am due in 3 weeks. This is good to start now??

yes in yogurt you are looking for live culture lactobacillus acidophilus and bifidus, sometimes lactobacillus bulgaricus .
the varieties of lactobacillus that has been studied to survive processing into capsules are Lactobacillus reuteri and rhamnosis that are in the Nature's Way capsules.

Be a bit wary of yogurt that has gelatin in it-- in the West and Pacific North west Nancy's is a very good brand. I think a brand that is national Brown Cow yogurt (with or without the cream) don't know about other regional brands.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

i had my first internal exam at my first ob visit with the dr. had another on the friday before delivery, was a few days overdue. my bag of waters broke on tuesday early in the morning. i delivered tuesday night.

with roo, i had several internals to check my cervix. i was at 1 and 30% on the first, 2 on the 2nd(40%) and third(40%), the last check i had was on a friday. i was at 3 cms and 70%...i had her on saturday night. i called my mom when i was in transition and she took me to the hospital. i was 10 cm when i got there  dh got there about 15 or so minutes after she was born...


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

With my first, I believe I had 3 exams prior to labor from 37 weeks on. My water broke on it's own at home in active labor.

With Lauren. I had 2 exams. 1 early on and 1 a few days prior to labor. I was getting close to 42 weeks and risking out of the birth center, and I wanted to see where I was at. I had a check when I got to the birth center, only 2 cm. My water was broken by my midwife. I went super fast, and my bag of water was partially coming out intact before the baby w/o any pushing. I was still dressed when the bag of water started to come out. The heartrate was getting really low, so we wanted to help things along a little. She was born 2 contractions later and did need oxygen.

eta: You should def. be asked proir to sweeping your membranes! My midwife attempted at my 41.5 week appt, but it was by consent. I was hoping to get things moving, so I wouldn't end up risking out of the birth center. I wasn't dilated enough though.


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

I had 0 internal exams prior to labor with my first. My labor started with my water breaking spontaneously at 40 wks 6 days, ds was born 6 hrs later.

I had 2-3 exams from 37 weeks on with #2. I labored spontaneously at 39 wk 4 days, my water broke just prior to pushing.

I had 3 exams prior to labor with #3. I started labor spontaneously at 41 wks 2 days, 2 days after my last exam. My water broke again just prior to pushing.

I had 0 exams prior to labor with #4. I went into labor spontaneously at 40 wks exactly. OB broke my water at complete dilation (I'm still irritated about that.)


----------

